# Lily Pipes



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Hello,

Ive got a 75 gallon tank with 2 2215 filters set up with a spray bar and intake on either side of the tank. I am kind of getting tired of looking at all the stuff sticking out and wondered if anyone had plumbed multiple filters in paralell or in series. Also has anyone used 2+ filters with lily pipes? Pics would be great.

BTW the eheims use 12/166mm ID/OD tubing


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

If your looking for glass lily pipes, cal aqualabs has a pair that will fit a 2215. The promotional price is a real deal compared to all of the other ones. They cost $90 with shipping. I ordered a pair for my 60cm with a 2213 (same size tubing as the 2215) and they came in only 2 days from the date of purchase. The quality is also very good.


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

what size tank do you have it on? does it do a good job with circulation and breaking up surface film?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Tank size doesn't matter, filter tubing size does.


----------



## B.A.T. (Dec 10, 2006)

The tank is a 60cm, about 15 gallons, I have not yet set up the tank. The pipes are rated for 30-75 gallons. The website is www.calaqualabs.com


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I have the 13mm set from cal aqua and honestly it does nothing for the film in my 30g. I have mine hooked up to a 2213.

I think if the design was like ADA's it would have worked better. Right now it directs the flow downwards so it doesn't work for surface agitation or to circulate a long tank if set up lengthwise. To break the surface the lily pipe has to out of the water.

I might rig up my 2026 proII to the smaller 13mm lily pipes and maybe it will have a higher working pressure. 

It looks nice for the price and it doesn't cause problemsso I'm satisfied.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

As I understand it, the ADA aqualillys have to be out of the water to break the surface as well...

I remember a post from a while back where Jeff Senske (JSENSKE) commented on how he pulls the lilly pipes up out of the water ever night before he leaves the store in order to break up any collected surface film.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Also mentioned elsewhere...the lily pipes if kept just below the surface will create a whirlpool effect that can break up surface film. When Jeff Senske or anyone else (including Amano, IIRC) pulls the outlet above the surface the process is exaggerated because there is also an aerating effect.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

the ADA pipe is diagonally cut so that the longer side is on the bottom which directs the flow straight across while the cal aqua is cut the opposite so when the water flows it flows downwards...

That is what I'm trying to say... regardless of how high you pull the CA out the water it will still direct the flow downwards and yes it still breaks surface but probably not as efficient as the ADA.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

eklikewhoa said:


> the ADA pipe is diagonally cut so that the longer side is on the bottom which directs the flow straight across while the cal aqua is cut the opposite so when the water flows it flows downwards...
> 
> That is what I'm trying to say... regardless of how high you pull the CA out the water it will still direct the flow downwards and yes it still breaks surface but probably not as efficient as the ADA.


Why do you suppose that is so. Was there a patent on the ADA stuff?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

You've got to differentiate your product if you are going to be competitive.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I think it might be some sort of patent on it since it does work but if not I don't see any point other than trying to be different.

I figured out how to get the CA pipes to work more efficient now so it was a good buy.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Hint?


----------

